# Slug Gun vs. Muzzleloader



## rzd slugger (Nov 28, 2008)

695 sportster 3 in chamber,remington accu tip sabots,bushnell 10x42 mm scope gets em every time


----------



## lilsean95 (Mar 6, 2007)

I own the T/C Prohunter and like what was said before.......I was using 150 grain and 250 powerbelt and sighted in at 100 yards with a Nikon Omega ML Scope and it was accurate out to 200 yards on the range, but like what was said earlier I when down in charge (100gr) and up in bullet (335gr) and down in distance too 50 yards and 95 yards in MI. Shooting clovers at both distance with this setup. But I have the flexiblity with a ML especially the T/C Prohunter and the Omega Scope to change for my needs. In fact I went out and got the .308 barrel just in case I chose to use this in the UP and out West. My 2cents


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

ml ! i have 2 slug and 2 ml but use a handgun !


----------



## bowhunting48060 (Aug 18, 2006)

Either way you can't go wrong...I hunted with ML's during firearms season for 11yrs and I picked up a H&R USH 20ga for my son this year and I have busted down 3 deer with that so far. Both have pro's and cons so instead of always wondering just buy both and you'll never second guess your decision...


----------



## drydoe (Sep 3, 2008)

I just made the same decision you are making this year & went with a ML-Remington Genesis in line. Excellant choice with no regrets. Busted a 11pt opening day. Now I still get to hunt 12-5 thru 12-21!!!


----------

